# Main > News >  Free RPG Maps site - Now Open!

## Gamerprinter

*Free RPG Maps Website Now Open!*

FreeRPGMaps.com is dedicated to providing professionally designed Terrain Map Tiles in sets of four double side printed 11 x 17 inch battlemaps with heavy duty lamination providing an endless array of terrain layouts for every use. Each month we will be providing 2 free map designs that match the current Endless Terrain Battlemap sets as PDF downloads from our forum page - I already have the first free map design that matches the current month's offer of Heavy Woods.

Visit the website, read through the various offers and go to the Forum page (signup required) to download your free map. Make sure to visit every 2 weeks as a new free map download will be available.

Of course the free maps are designed to correspond with the current month's battlemap set.

Subscribers to the program will receive a complete 4 piece set of Endless Terrain Battlemaps plus both free map designs printed and laminated included with your monthly order. Only subscribers get the bonus maps printed with the set.

You can still order the current Endless Terrain Battlemaps as a single product order without having to subscribe, however only subscribers get the bonus maps included.

Subscription rates include shipping prices to US locations, Canada and International with the base set costing only  $19.95 each. When ordering you must select which shipping option fits your needs.

The Forum page is completely setup, but for the time being I am still building the FAQ page for it. Please be considerate if posting on the site as if you were here at the Cartographers' Guild, I intend to maintain the same level of civility as the CG.

I hope you become a subscriber to the productline, even if you do not please download the free map as benefit to all RPG gamers.

Also check out the various polls in the Map Design board as we will be looking at the possibility of offering other Endless Terrain Battlemap sets if the interest is there - vote on the Polls to help us decide if we should do this. You can even vote on which map terrain design you'd like to see in the next 3 months. Also visit the Map Design Suggestion board to post your thoughts on the kind of maps you want designed and available.

If you'd like to help support Free RPG Maps new site, attached is a banner you can post on your site or blog.

Check it out - tell where I can improve the site and service for you!

Michael K. Tumey (aka: GP)

----------


## Ascension

Best of luck, my friend.  You work so hard - you deserve it.

----------


## Jaxilon

Congrats on the site. I went over registered, and posted an introduction and everything seems to have worked just fine.

Now you will put to the test, "If you build it, they will come".  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Hurray! I have a forum member! Thank, Jax. I will be promoting this hard starting tomorrow, hopefully we can increase membership.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Note the free map download comes as a 100 ppi, 11 x 17 full bleed JPG sliced into a 6 piece printable PDF file - either square or hex grid. We also have 100 ppi and  50 ppi JPG 11 x 17 files for use in Virtual Terrain applications. So everyone is served.

You have to sign up to the forum to download the free map. Feel free to introduce your self in the introduction thread.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Announcing a Virtual Terrain application version of the subscription to include 8 maps + 2 bonus maps (10 total) on a monthly subscription for $1.95 per month. We've had several prospective customers ask me to provide a VT version of the subscription, so now that is active.

Plus I found an error in the print subscription that didn't allow you to select grid type - 1 inch square, 1 inch hex or no grid, but now has been updated for that.

Please visit the site and download your free map!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just to include more free stuff due to lack of content, being the first month and all. I decided to add 10 free map object downloads. As a 2 page letter size PDF, and 10 each 100 ppi PNG files with Alpha Transparency in Zip file. Both are 2.5 MB downloads. [I should make a PDF at A1 (?) European standard.]

Got a thumbnail of all the objects, and I've added 3 objects at 100 ppi PNG format.

Visit the Free RPG Maps Community Forum, look in the top board you'll see the thread with the downloads.



Campfire, partially covered pit trap, and a natural spring.

----------


## jtougas

Wow those are awesome Can't beat the price either  :Smile: 

*Edit* Just a note the link seems to be broken.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Jtougas - I missed adding an "s" in the link pointing to the right file. I had map-object.pdf and map-object.zip, when they should have been 'map-objects'. My goof in the original post - I need to get better at this coding thing.

Both links work now.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Several potential customers have asked if I could provide single purchase options in addition to the subscription offer. With the addition of several new product lines, rather than endless Paypal buttons scattered across the site, I felt the easiest way to accomodate single purchases and multiple product offers was to create an online store with full shopping cart - so that's what I've just created.

Check out the *Free RPG Maps Online Store* today!

Michael

----------


## Gamerprinter

Taking a queue from Torstan, I decided to get four free map tiles as mini-versions of my Endless Terrain Battlemap set as included content in April issue of Pathways Magazine. Pathways is Rite Publishing's new Pathfinder 3pp support magazine which is a free download or available as POD print from Lulu.com. The map tiles will feature some instructions on use and how they compare to the full tile sets available. Plus I get a full page ad in the magazine as well.

So if you want more free maps from Free RPG Maps, then get next month's issue of Pathways Magazine!

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

Cool Full shopping cart. What did you use for that if I might ask? The one thing that seemed odd to me is that when I clicked details and on the "click to enlarge" it seems to pop up an image that is actually smaller in size with even more detail. Not sure if that's my Firefox4 or just an image link thing?

Never heard of the Pathways magazine so I'll check it out.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Jax, Pathways, March issue was the first one, so it is only a recent startup.

My Ecommerce package is OSCommerce which is free, though templates for it is not. Not needing anything fancy, I used one of the default templates so as not to need to pay for anything. I am a webhost for the web development that I do (now and again) and OSCommerce is already setup on my server, so its just a matter of turning it on and turning on what I need, and configuring it for my specifics. Yeah, the graphics in showing you enlarged sizes is specific at setup and doesn't really offer a larger size image - so making it bigger is problematic to what it normally allows. Its a bit clunky in that aspect I think, but for the most part works fine. If I can start selling at a profitable rate, I may upgrade my Ecommerce site with a pro design. Still I'd rather be able to update as I need it, and not have to deal with code I'm not familiar with.

When I built my Ecommerce site for Gamer Printshop, I used OSCommerce as well, but I paid for a 'fancy design' template - it did me no particular favors having the pro designed template vs. the free default ones, so in the FreeRPGmaps iteration, I went with default rather than custom. Why pay when it doesn't clearly offer any advantages - only cost.

I really want to sell subscriptions and not single purchase sales, but I wanted to make single purchase available to those who only want it that way. Subscriptions are sold as a Paypal button in the main site itself, and as not part of the Ecommerce package.

I've actually gotten about a dozen subscription signups so far (not enough) and not a single single-purchase sale.

Also I'll be getting about 15 sets placed on consignment at the Paizo Store. I'm just waiting until I get my April set of Dungeon Tiles ready, before I send 15 sets of each to Paizo.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

April set of Endless Terrain Battlemaps are ready for subscription, single orders, and the free map download!



GP

----------


## Sharpe

GP, I can't get any of the links to work to the site including the forum...?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's the forum link: Free RPG Maps Forum

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

So I have multiple sets of both the Heavy Forest and Dungeon Tile sets from March and April editions of the Endless Terrain Battlemap sets in the Paizo store - these are physical print products and not PDFs. But Paizo wanted a 'cover design' to use to show off the product, so I've just created them.

I will be trying to get at least 10 sets of each map tile set as they become available to be offered from the Paizo Store. So far, I haven't found too many places to distribute the map tiles directly - outside my own site.

Here's the 'cover design' for the Heavy Forest map tile set:



GP

----------

